# سيارة تعمل بالهواء



## محمد طارق محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل سمعت عن سيارة تسير بالهواء???

أولاً لماذا يفكر العلماء في بدائل للوقود السائل

السبب الحقيقي هو تقليل تلوث الهواء بعوادم السيارات لذلك 
تجد مشاريع مثل 
1- السيارة الكهربائية
2- السيارة المهجنة (Hybrid Vehicle)
3- سيارة تعمل بالهواء المضغوط (Air Powered Car)

الفكرة الاساسية لهذه السيارة تشبه نظرية عمل السيارة المهجنة 
(سيارة تعمل بمحركين أحدهما محرك إحتراق داخلي و الاخر محرك كهربي)
لكن الفرق بين هذه السيارة والسيارة المهجنة هو أنه بدلاً من المحرك 
الكهربي يستخدم خزان يحتوي علي هواء مضغوط تحت ضغط قدره
296.08 بار
يقوم باداء وظيفة شوط الإنفجار (Power Stroke)
في نفس محرك االإحتراق الداخلي حيث يتم حقن الهواء المضغوط بواسطة
حاقن (Injector) في غرفة الأحتراق ولان هذا الهواء مضغوط عند ضغط عالي
296.08 بار
فإنه يدفع المكبس ليتحرك لأسفل بقوة هي حاصل قسمة الضغط علي مساحة سطح
المكبس مسبباً إدارة عمود المرفق ومن ثم تحريك السيارة
يستخدم لهذه النوعية من السيارات خزان هواء مضغوط مصنع من الكربون
أو الألياف الزجاجية يستطيع إستيعاب حوالي 300 لتر من الهواء المضغوط
تسمح هذه الكمية للسيارة بالسير مسافة 200 كيلو متر بسرعة قصوي قدرها
96.5 كيلو متر في الساعة ويستغرق شحن خزان الهواء 4 ساعات بإستخدام
مضخة هواء تعمل علي كهرباء المنزل العادية أو يمكن إختزال تلك الفترة الزمنية إلي 3 دقائق باستخدام مضخات عالية الضغط (توجد في محطات الشحن)
عملية التبديل بين إستخدام الوقود السائل و الهواء المضغوط تتم أوتوماتيكياً معتمدةً علي سرعة السيارة 
تحت ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه يستخدم الهواء المضغوط
فوق ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه يستخدم الوقود السائل
وواضح السبب في ذلك
تحت ال 60 كيلومترفي الساعه تكون داخل المدينة (مطلوب أقل تلويث ممكن للهواء) 
فوق ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه (الطرق السريعة لا يهم زيادة تلوث الهواء بها) حيث أنها طرق مفتوحة (زراعي أو صحراوي)

التصنيفات الأساسية للسيارات من وجهة نظر مصدر القدرة هي
1- سيارة تعمل بمحرك أحتراق داخلي(Internal Combustion Engine)
2- السيارة الكهربائية (Electric Vehicles)
3-السيارة المهجنة (Hybrid Vehicle)
وعلي ذلك تندرج السيارات التي تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية والتي تعمل بخلايا 
الوقود والتي تعمل بالمكثفات عالية الجهد تحت التصنيف الثاني 
حيث ان الطاقة في شكلها الأخير عبارة عن كهرباء تدير محرك كهربي مع الإختلاف في طريقة توليد الكهرباء 
سأنقل لكم هنا التكنولوجيا المتبعة في توليد الكهرباء بإستخدم خلايا اوقود ......

تعمل خلايا الوقود بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من تفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأوكسيجين. وبينما تحصل خلية الوقود على الأوكسيجين من الهواء الطبيعي، تختلف التقنيات عند مصدر الهيدروجين الذي سيخزن في السيارة، قبل تفاعله من الأوكسيجين لتوليد الطاقة. فأهم إيجابيات الهيدروجين توافره في كميات غير محدودة (خلافاً للنفط)، إذ يمكن إستخراجه من الماء أو الغاز الطبيعي أو البنزين أو من مشتقات الصناعات الكيماوية وغيرها.
يمكن طبعاً تخزين الهيدروجين صافياً في السيارة (أو الباص مثلاً)، في صيغة سائلة أو غازية، مثلما يمكن إستخدام وقود آخر يتضمن الهيدروجين في تركيبته، فيلعب دور وسيط يُسحب منه الهيدروجين في عملية تحويل تتم في السيارة، قبل إرسال هذا الهيدروجين للتفاعل مع الأوكسيجين. 

أي وقود وسيط؟ الخيارات كثيرة، منها الميثانول والغاز الطبيعي وحتى الماء أو البنزين. لكن الأسئلة الأساسية المطروحة، بعد الكلفة طبعاً، هي التالية: أي وقود أسهل تخزيناً في السيارة؟ أي منها أقل تطلباً للتغييرات في شبكات توزيع الوقود الحالية؟ أي منها يغني أو لا يغني عن النفط كمصدر لطاقة تشغيل السيارات؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخ محمد على المعلومة


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## السيدعبد (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل قيمه الضغط بالبار ام ال psi وشكرا


----------



## كرار فارس (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومة القيمة وارجو من الذين يمتلكون مثل هذه الخبرات في مجالات التصنيع ان يفيدون العالم ويستفيدون من هذه العلوم التي من الله بها على الانسان .


----------



## aimanham (3 مايو 2009)

ولکن لا اظن ان مثل هذه السیارات آمنه للرکاب وللناس المحیطین بها
تخیلوا ماذا سیحدث فی حالات الحوادث والارتطامات؟ او حتی الاعطال؟ ستکون هناک انفجارات مروعه نتیجه هذا الضغط الهائل (297) بار جوی


----------

